
Defense Innovation Board Unveils AI Ethics Principles for the Pentagon - atlasunshrugged
https://venturebeat.com/2019/10/31/defense-innovation-board-unveils-ai-ethics-principles-for-the-pentagon/
======
atlasunshrugged
Not too much info in the article itself as it sounds like details for public
view are still forthcoming but it's an interesting thing to watch for.

